# MY 12 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

MY 12 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER HITTING SWITCHES ON HER 63' IMPALA


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hfCO-NcAsU


0R


http://www.myspace.com/163709019


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

swangin


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

nice homie


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

i see taylor doin her thang


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

THATS TIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

THATS WAT IM TALKIN ABOUT IM DOING THE SAME THING WITH MY 13 YEAR OLD BOY


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: that's cool as hell. start them young


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



probably better the most of us :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

THANKZ T0 ALL F0R TH3 PR0PS!! :wave:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: She just hit more switches than like 75% of the peeps on lil :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: She did good also props


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Gotta teach them while they're still young  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dp187 (May 1, 2007)

nice homie thats what i like to see


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ha ha good stuff right there.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Awesome.....what setup is to the nose


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:0 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Haha! that kicks ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES52_@May 14 2007, 11:30 PM~7906022
> *THATS WAT IM TALKIN ABOUT IM DOING THE SAME THING WITH MY 13 YEAR OLD BOY
> *



 K00L :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife62 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I wouldn't want to run into her in the streets she'd embarrass me looks good :cheesy:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

im talkin about the impala... props to your daughter!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

THANXZ TAYL0R START3D HiTTiNG SWiTCH3S AT TH3 AG3 0F 5 WITH A T0Y H0PP3R BY NiIN3 SH3 WAS F3ATUR3D iN LRM, HiTTiN SWiTCH3S 0N MY WiF3's BUiCK R3GAL {N0V3MB3R 2004 iSSU3} SH3 USUALLY HiTS TH3 SWiTCH RiDiNG SH0T GUN 0R STANDING 0UTSiD3


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

thats tight


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

TTT :wave:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*HERES TAYLOR AT LRM SAN DIEGO AT HER FIRST COMPETION HOP [WAS VERY NERVE RACKING FOR ME AND HER, DIDN'T DO AS WELL AS WE EXPECTED BUT, STILL PLACED THIRD, GOT PLAQUE AND CASH :biggrin:] *












*HERES HER SECOND COMPETION HOP AT G2G SHOW IN POMONA DID MUCH BETTER TOOK FIRST PLACE DOUBLE PUMP, GOT TROPHY AND CASH :biggrin: *
*THANKS TO AL FROM G2G FOR THE VIDEO CLIP HERES THE LINK*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZ0Hok2tmVE












* TO BE CONTINUED..................... :biggrin: *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

DAMN SHE GOT SOME INCHES


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

hey shes on my vol. 3 hard in da paint....sunny mead burgers


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 15 2007, 03:16 PM~7908935
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> probably better the most of us  :biggrin:
> *




x 2


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@May 14 2007, 08:51 PM~7904880
> *MY 12 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER HITTING SWITCHES ON HER 63' IMPALA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hfCO-NcAsU
> 
> ...


THATS TAYLORS 63 RITE?
SHE BE HITTIN
SWITCHES ALL DA TIME @ G2G SPOT!
DO YOUR THANG GIRL! KEEP DA TRADITION GOING!!! :biggrin:


----------



## thuglife (Jan 26, 2007)

you should be proud :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thuglife_@Jul 11 2007, 08:12 PM~8287965
> *you should be proud :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



*Both me & my wife are very proud of our daughter. Although, lowriding is a very big part of our lives, we strongly emphasis to her that education is a necessity in life. As a reward for her receiving excellent grades/honor roll, we fixed up her 63' and often buy motors and rebuild pump heads. Taylor understands the lifestyle of lowriding does not come cheap & if you want to hop it, you have to pay! :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jul 11 2007, 07:27 AM~8282387
> *hey shes on my vol. 3 hard in da paint....sunny mead burgers
> *


*Thanks Cee :thumbsup: :wave: *


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jul 11 2007, 06:43 PM~8287295
> *THATS TAYLORS 63 RITE?
> SHE BE HITTIN
> SWITCHES ALL DA TIME @ G2G SPOT!
> ...


*YES, THAT IS TAYLOR'S '63
SHE SURE IS SWITCH HAPPY
HOPEFULLY SHE WILL BE AT G2G THIS MONTH :biggrin: *


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Jul 12 2007, 11:25 AM~8292807
> *YES, THAT IS TAYLOR'S '63
> SHE SURE IS SWITCH HAPPY
> HOPEFULLY SHE WILL BE AT G2G THIS MONTH :biggrin:
> *


C U GUYS THERE!!


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*TAYLOR'S 3RD COMPETION HOP AT CASUALS CAR SHOW 2ND PLACE DOUBLE PUMP STREET


[THANKS TO TRUUCHA FOR THE PIC]*


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

:0


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*TTT :biggrin: :wave: *


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

:cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Jul 17 2007, 10:53 PM~8333920
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *



*THANKS TO BE CONTINUED............. :biggrin: *


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jul 19 2007, 07:01 PM~8348930
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*WHATS UP BENNY! :wave: *


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*
T
T
T
:biggrin: *


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*TAYLOR'S LATEST COMPETION HOP AT G2G CAR SHOW [7/29/07]:biggrin: *














*THANKS TO AL FROM G2G FOR THE VIDEO LINK :biggrin: *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbHGhqJ5tDM


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*TTT :biggrin: *


----------



## lowlife62 (Feb 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@May 18 2007, 10:26 PM~7934666
> *THANXZ  TAYL0R START3D HiTTiNG SWiTCH3S AT TH3 AG3 0F 5 WITH A T0Y H0PP3R  BY NiIN3 SH3 WAS F3ATUR3D iN LRM, HiTTiN SWiTCH3S 0N MY WiF3's BUiCK R3GAL {N0V3MB3R 2004 iSSU3} SH3 USUALLY HiTS TH3 SWiTCH RiDiNG SH0T GUN 0R STANDING 0UTSiD3
> 
> 
> ...



i remember that ride. nice car.


----------



## RESPECT ME O C (Jan 21, 2007)

SMOOOKKKKKIIIIINNNNNGGGGGGG


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## M.I.C. (Aug 13, 2007)

nmiceeee


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

When is your next hop :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

mad props. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOM!_@Aug 14 2007, 03:53 PM~8553700
> *When is your next hop :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :dunno: : :nicoderm: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*Taylor not having a good day 8-19-07


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_85TirzAjU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agWCb2nVxh0


THANKS 2 AL FROM G2G FOR VIDEO LINK.. 



TO BE CONTINUED... :biggrin: *


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*TAYLOR'S IN LRM OCT 07... :biggrin: 
PAGE46  *


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:cheesy: :worship: :worship: you goooo girl!!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Here's my 9 month old already letting her play with the switch box. She already knows the front switch, she went straight for it


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 22 2007, 03:44 PM~8618327
> *Here's my 9 month old already letting her play with the switch box. She already knows the front switch, she went straight for it
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 22 2007, 09:45 AM~8615329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Jul 20 2007, 12:01 PM~8353842
> *WHATS UP BENNY! :wave:
> *


 :wave: you dont pass bye the pad any more? And hows my boy on your bus?he better be good  








    :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

* THANK'S FOR PIC.. :biggrin: MILKBONE :wave: *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES-L.A_@May 15 2007, 01:30 AM~7906022
> *THATS WAT IM TALKIN ABOUT IM DOING THE SAME THING WITH MY 13 YEAR OLD BOY
> *




I am right behind you with my son


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Aug 21 2007, 01:38 PM~8606363
> *TAYLOR'S IN LRM OCT 07... :biggrin:
> PAGE46
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> :wave: you dont pass bye the pad any more? And hows my boy on your bus?he better be good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Aug 23 2007, 08:10 AM~8622380
> * THANK'S FOR PIC.. :biggrin:  MILKBONE :wave:
> *



NO PROBLEM.. I TOOK THEM WHILE I WAS VISITING LA THIS SUMMER :biggrin: 

FEW MORE :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

THAT IS ALL I HAVE THIS YEAR TILL NEW YEARS


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> > :wave: you dont pass bye the pad any more? And hows my boy on your bus?he better be good
> > *YOU HAVE A GOOD BOY BENNY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I DON'T DO HIS STOP THIS YEAR....I'LL CRUZ BY REAL SOON.... :biggrin: *
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: thanks hope to see you soon :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 23 2007, 05:53 AM~8622498
> *NO PROBLEM..  I TOOK THEM WHILE I WAS VISITING LA THIS SUMMER :biggrin:
> 
> FEW MORE :thumbsup:
> ...


sweet pics homie!! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirtydumbmayate (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 14 2007, 11:29 PM~7906017
> *THATS TIGHT :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: PERVERT!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*HERE WE GO AGAIN THIS TIME L.A. SPORTS ARENA (75 MILES AWAY) THE '63 IS A DRIVER :biggrin: 
HERES A FEW PICS :biggrin: [VIDEO LINK TO COME SOON]*


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

she did a good job on san diego as well you go girl


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Much respect to you and your doghter.Real good job homie.I think she does it better than me :biggrin: nice car .


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

MUCH PROPS BRO...FOR YOUR FAMILIA AND YOUR DAUGHTER.....

I JUST GOT MY SWITCHES..AND I FOR SURE DON'T KNOW HOW TO HOP IT YET....SO I'LL STAY AWAY FROM HER.... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice T shirts!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOOM!_@Aug 24 2007, 03:23 AM~8630310
> *sweet pics homie!! :biggrin:  :wow:
> *



THANKS


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

* MY FAMILY AND I WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU ALL
FOR YOUR POSITIVE COMMENTS.  

AND CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN IN L.A. NENE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

* HERE'S THE VIDEO LINK AND SOME MORE PICS :biggrin:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8do3Tdc-0Hk *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Way to Go Taylor!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 29 2007, 06:56 PM~8673831
> *Way to Go Taylor!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> *


* THANKS AL - FROM TAYLOR :cheesy: *


----------



## M.I.C. (Aug 13, 2007)

haha niceeee


----------



## BiggBodyBrougham (Mar 20, 2002)

nice!


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:cheesy: Good job Taylor!! :yes:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*THANKS BOOM! ...  TTT.. :biggrin: *


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

T
T
T :biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*TTT :nicoderm: *


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

See you Sunday!!!


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 27 2007, 10:37 PM~8886141
> *See you Sunday!!!
> *


*YES SIR.. :wave: WE PLANNED TO BE THERE. :biggrin: *


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

so how long has your daughter been hitting switches?


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Sep 28 2007, 04:56 AM~8887187
> *YES SIR.. :wave: WE PLANNED TO BE THERE. :biggrin:
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOOM!_@Sep 28 2007, 03:27 PM~8890891
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 

We had no street doubles.....

That could have been another $100

:0 :0


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

What happend we miss you  :dunno:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 28 2007, 07:38 AM~8887773
> *so how long has your daughter been hitting switches?
> *


*SHE STARTED OFF WITH A TOY HOPPER AT ABOUT 5 YRS OLD AND CARS AT 8 YRS OLD. :biggrin: *


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 30 2007, 11:26 PM~8904876
> *:0  :0
> 
> We had no street doubles.....
> ...


 *MAYBE YOU COULD ADD THAT $100 TO THE NEXT STREET DOUBLE . :biggrin: 



J/K :biggrin:

I HAVE THE FLU, HOPEFULLY WE WILL BE AT THE NEXT ONE :biggrin:*


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOM!_@Sep 30 2007, 11:51 PM~8904981
> *What happend we miss you   :dunno:
> *


*I HAVE THE FLU HOMIE.
WE WILL BE AT THE NEXT ONE. :biggrin: *


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Oct 1 2007, 07:46 PM~8911234
> *I HAVE THE FLU HOMIE.
> WE WILL BE AT THE NEXT ONE. :biggrin:
> *



That sucks get well soon!! :biggrin: :guns:


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

man thats one lucky 12 yearold fuck lol


----------



## 77coupe (Jul 18, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbHGhqJ5tDM

She looks like my sister playing nintendo the way she moves the switches haha. either way, badass ride and pretty good skills on the switch.


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*TTT* :cheesy:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

THEM ARE SOME REAL GOOD PICTURES. HOOK ME UP WITH THEM.


----------



## zeromancer (May 2, 2007)

Priceless :cheesy:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: love to see kids hittin switchs heres a pic of my 9yr old


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice homie :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Nov 8 2007, 08:53 PM~9187302
> *:thumbsup: love to see kids hittin switchs heres a pic of my 9yr old
> 
> 
> ...


* AS A PARENT THAT WHAT I LIKE SEEING FAMILY INVOLVEMENT. :biggrin: 
PROPS TO YOU AND YOUR SON. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Jul 12 2007, 12:05 AM~8288985
> *Both me & my wife are very proud of our daughter. Although, lowriding is a very big part of our lives, we strongly emphasis to her that education is a necessity in life.  As a reward for her receiving excellent grades/honor roll, we fixed up her 63' and often buy motors and rebuild pump heads.  Taylor understands the lifestyle of lowriding does not come cheap & if you want to hop it, you have to pay! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ttt for you bro, too bad more parents arent like us


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

* :biggrin: TO ALL. :biggrin: FR. BAJITO C. C. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Jul 11 2007, 10:05 PM~8288985
> *Both me & my wife are very proud of our daughter. Although, lowriding is a very big part of our lives, we strongly emphasis to her that lowriding does not come cheap & if you want to hop it, you have to pay! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Good/Strong points.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Havn't seen you guys in a while..

Have a Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Dec 24 2007, 02:25 PM~9521928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Merry Christmas tambein to you and your familia as well*


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

shes hitting better then alot of guys i know....


lol


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

Thats right :machinegun:


----------



## SinCal559 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thats tight as hell holmes. Keep her on the switch and she'll be hitting those big inches. Clean ass ride too


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*STILL DOING HER THING :biggrin: AT SB LRM SHOW :biggrin: *






















THANKS BIG MIKE 4 PICS :biggrin:


----------



## staylow (Apr 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Aug 21 2007, 11:38 AM~8606363
> *TAYLOR'S IN LRM OCT 07... :biggrin:
> PAGE46
> 
> ...


and ther is my big dog eppie hopping 1 of his single pump ranger(bottow right corner) former world record holder!!!! "team REDS NEW MEXICO",PROPS TO UR DAUGHTER ALSO MY OLDEST DAUGHTER IS 3 AND SHE LOVES TO HIT THE SWITCH ON MY LINC


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOM!_@Apr 24 2008, 12:30 AM~10491063
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *



* POST SOME PIC :biggrin: U HAVE BOOM! :cheesy: *


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Apr 24 2008, 05:41 AM~10491571
> * POST SOME PIC :biggrin: U HAVE BOOM! :cheesy:
> *



You git it  

Lowrider show S.B :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS HELLA TIGHT


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Apr 22 2008, 10:10 AM~10475148
> *and ther is my big dog eppie hopping 1 of his single pump ranger(bottow right corner) former world record holder!!!! "team REDS NEW MEXICO",PROPS TO UR DAUGHTER ALSO MY OLDEST DAUGHTER IS 3 AND SHE LOVES TO HIT THE SWITCH ON MY LINC
> *


*COOL HOMIE :biggrin: HERE'S MY 4 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER [CAMERON] HITTING SWITCHES. :biggrin: *










AT HOME: HERE'S THE LINK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yC_rZwmY8A


AT THE LRM SAN BERNARDINO SHOW 08: HERE'S THE LINK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtKk9YcfoQo


----------



## PUFFINALLDAY (Sep 12, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hfCO-NcAsU
That's Hella Tight Having Your Lil' Angel Crackin' The Switch Like That!
Taylor show this guy what's up! He's straight Chippin' & tryin' to sale it...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6oZJ6b2Mgs 
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/car/652218902.html
Keep up on that Switch! :thumbsup: -Puffin


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's up Homies!!

missed you this pass weekend....


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 30 2008, 03:11 PM~10543782
> *What's up Homies!!
> 
> missed you this pass weekend....
> *



*Not much AL. :wave: We hope to make the next one :biggrin: *


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

that chick has got better tyming than most the guys out here. 



:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

I love to see our kids following in our footsteps...  Not like some parents that make there kids do something they hate or play certain sports that they couldnt play when they were kids.. :happysad: Keep it up Taylor, much respect to you to Dad and Mom.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Love It!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR POSITIVE COMMENTS :biggrin: ESPECIALY THOSE IN THE HOPPING PIT :biggrin: :wave: *


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :worship:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looking good nuttin like gettin them started here my 8year old on the switch of my hopper


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*PROPS TO YOU AND YOUR SON! :cheesy: *



> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 8 2009, 04:48 PM~13830352
> *looking good nuttin like gettin them started here my 8year old on the switch of my hopper
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:wave: 




> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 8 2009, 03:31 PM~13829623
> *:0  :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

* HERE'S TAYLOR'S LATEST COMPETION :biggrin: 
I.E. ORIGINALS CAR SHOW 05-09-09 :biggrin: 
SINGLE PUMP STREET 3RD PLACE :biggrin: *


LINK: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmnCudCednA


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Good to see other fathers keeping their children on a good path. I love spending time with my daughter and the older she gets the more she wants to get in the garage and help with the ride. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

good job


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 8 2009, 04:48 PM~13830352
> *looking good nuttin like gettin them started here my 8year old on the switch of my hopper
> 
> *


Nice....... :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@May 10 2009, 09:08 PM~13847897
> * HERE'S TAYLOR'S LATEST COMPETION :biggrin:
> I.E. ORIGINALS CAR SHOW  05-09-09 :biggrin:
> SINGLE PUMP STREET 3RD PLACE :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Love it.........


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

* THANKS TO ALL AGAIN* :wave:


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

* DROVE TO DELEGATION CAR SHOW N HOP  7-12-09
THE ONLY SINGLE PUMP STREET THERE .
CAME HOME WITH A $100.  *

HERE'S THE LINK :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SNd_7BBcaE


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Jul 22 2009, 04:16 PM~14552926
> * DROVE TO DELEGATION CAR SHOW N HOP   7-12-09
> THE ONLY  SINGLE PUMP STREET  THERE .
> CAME HOME WITH A $100.
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tdarealest (Feb 10, 2010)

niceeeeeee :h5:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*Thanks Jae Bueno
4 the pic of Taylor's 63
in june issue of LRM  2010*


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*TAYLOR @ mo val 4-18-10
2nd place single pump street*

link - 1st  video TAYLOR'S 63.2nd place mo. val 4-18-10 


 

second video


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## low760low (May 27, 2009)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Uh oh looks like somebodys tryin to come for Jen from Stacklifes belt :biggrin: jus playin around you should check a couple of her films she's the current queen but your on your way keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*TTT  *



> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Apr 24 2008, 08:26 PM~10497656
> * :biggrin: HERE'S MY 4 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER [CAMERON] HITTING SWITCHES. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@May 10 2009, 09:08 PM~13847897
> * HERE'S TAYLOR'S LATEST COMPETION :biggrin:
> I.E. ORIGINALS CAR SHOW  05-09-09 :biggrin:
> SINGLE PUMP STREET 3RD PLACE :biggrin:
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*LRM S.B. SHOW  6-6-10*


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

REAL STREET SINGLE PUMP HOPPER :biggrin: </span></span></span>

lowrider lobo video link :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmHdox-pck8


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@May 14 2007, 08:51 PM~7904880
> *MY 12 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER HITTING SWITCHES ON HER 63' IMPALA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hfCO-NcAsU
> 
> ...


dang thats gangsta  

hfCO-NcAsU


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@May 14 2007, 08:51 PM~7904880
> *MY 12 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER HITTING SWITCHES ON HER 63' IMPALA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hfCO-NcAsU
> 
> ...


dang thats gangsta  



hfCO-NcAsU


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*

TAYLOR @ LA:biggrin:










THANKS OMAR TRECE 4 PIC'S

















*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Bajito OG said:


> *
> 
> TAYLOR @ LA:biggrin:
> 
> ...



SHE LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE !


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Bajito OG said:


> *TAYLOR @ mo val 4-18-10
> 2nd place single pump street*
> 
> link - 1st  video TAYLOR'S 63.2nd place mo. val 4-18-10
> ...




TTT


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

THANKS MUFASA AND CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 1ST PLACE WIN!


MUFASA said:


> SHE LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE !


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Bajito OG said:


> THANKS MUFASA AND CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 1ST PLACE WIN!


THANKS !!! TELL UR DAUGHTER TO KEEP IT UP !:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ANY MORE PIC OF DA HOP


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

DIPN714 said:


> ANY MORE PIC OF DA HOP


HERES ONE FOR YA !


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Is u serio! !!!!


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

SHOW N HOP VIDEO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

3RD PLACE REAL STREET SINGLE :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

Bajito OG said:


> 3RD PLACE REAL STREET SINGLE :biggrin:


she did real good , but u guys left early get with Torres Empire to get that 3rd place $. if you havent already


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

SHE GOT $ :biggrin: BEFORE WE LEFT THANKS 4 LOOKIN OUT SHOELACES :h5:




SHOELACES said:


> she did real good , but u guys left early get with Torres Empire to get that 3rd place $. if you havent already


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

THAT'S BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOT TO MANY FEMALE LOWRIDERS LET ALONE FEMALE HOPPERS 

DO YA THING SMASH THAT BACK BUMPER


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

OMG HOW TIME FLYS.


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

1ST DAY OF SCHOOL:biggrin:








LAST DAY OF HIGH SCHOOL:h5:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

tell her Congrats !


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Bajito OG said:


> 1ST DAY OF SCHOOL:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty clean ass 4 door.


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kool Topic! Hope to do the same thing with my daughter....


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

MUFASA said:


> tell her Congrats !


DONE. SHE SAID THANK YOU.


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Pretty clean ass 4 door.


THANKS.


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

Mafioso1988 said:


> Kool Topic! Hope to do the same thing with my daughter....


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Bajito OG said:


> THANKS.


Yea had a 63 four door I bought off the homie. It was clean for a four door. Had rims, skirts, and even a/c in it. Sold it oversees though. But that 62 looks clean.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Bajito OG said:


> DONE. SHE SAID THANK YOU.


----------



## Bajito1978 (Apr 16, 2018)

TTT?


----------



## Bajito1978 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hello we on ig @ bajito CC Est 1978 give us a follow


----------

